# The Smitty's is in!



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

New batch of the barely famous "6-15" has come in. Smitty wants 5 bux for a generous 3 Oz package. I'll want US postage to where ever ya are. It's another fine batch! I have a Paypal account or will take snail mail checks...PM me please if interested.  :{) Wooo  SCHH-PICY


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Phew...just took ANOTHER fingertip full for the taste. Ignoring the pain  :{)


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll PM you ASAP.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 18, 2008)

Richtee
What is a Smitty?


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=smitty%27s
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=smitty%27s


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry Mo  think I got the links fixed now....sigh.


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 18, 2008)

TH, the stuff is great if you like heat!


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a bump for the pepper lovers. I really recommend this stuff!


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

I am glad to see I wasn't the only one wondering...........Thanks for the explanation Richtee...........


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

My pleasure- I use the stuff all the time... best I've had.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 19, 2008)

Hell, the other day I was getting all excited  about it and didn't even know  what smitty's was. I ran out and told my wife, she thought I was getting fresh with her and told me to get lost. It sounds good I'll have to look it up on the threads you posted. Got some red jap powder I made last fall along with a bunch of stuff my sister sends from New Orleans.


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Yours is on the way, Ken. Anyone else? If ya like heat...you'll regret not trying it. Well  no ya won't, cause you'll never know   heh


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 19, 2008)

Just remember, the US govt does not like people mailing suspicious powders, especially when they make the dogs eyes burn.


----------



## abelman (Feb 19, 2008)

You have PM, I'm in for 3


----------



## richtee (Feb 20, 2008)

That's THEIR problem... I mean the dogs...


----------



## desertlites (Feb 23, 2008)

I recieved my order of smitty's 6-15 today-did the tip of finger test,first thing I noticed was a very good flavor(very distinct flavor) allie thought Thai flavor-than it bit me-I love my hot spices & this was right up there- not as bad as some have said in the past-but than again this was just a few grains!I can't wait to do some hot wings with it-Allie loves Thai food & has some fave recipies she wants to use it in. Rich I want to thank you & Smitty for the abilty to purchase this wonderful mix of peppers,I asure U this won't be my last order-in fact please send me another 3 oz. before it runs out. I'm sure it will freeze well.Thanks again.(Bob).


----------



## abelman (Feb 23, 2008)

Got mine today and did a few dip tests. Has some decent heat to it and reminds me of the peppers I do but with a slightly different flavor. There's a smokey flavor/smell to it as well. 

I'll add it to my collection, thanks.


----------



## richtee (Feb 23, 2008)

Allie has a good tongue! Thai peppers figger big in the mix- Smitty let that slip after several beers my last visit. Weird buggers..they grow point up--in like a crown cluster...

Glad everyone is enjoying it! I am probably out..for now. Can get more tho I'm sure. There is an order pending for possible two bags. Will let yas know if any remains.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 24, 2008)

ya she cajun as cajun gets-had a sprinkle on a red cabbage heart after Alot of tastes today-I can't see what this ain't gonna go with & ya we still have tounge & beers!hehe


----------



## monicotti (Jun 22, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## richtee (Jun 22, 2008)

A fairly highly regarded ground hot pepper mix.


----------

